# A question about books



## theoriginalfit661 (Apr 16, 2017)

Can somebody please explain to me what the difference between books 1,2,3, and 4 are? And does every hall have books 1 through 4?

TIA

I'm new to union related jobs and I'm just trying to learn as much information I can before, hopefully getting into the apprenticeship.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Book 1 is the main book and it's for members of that local only. You sign the book which is essentially a list. When contractors need help, they pull the next guy off the list.

Book 2 is out of towners, union members from other locals. Let's say your local has a lot of work in it and every member is working, then they start taking men off the book 2 list. 

Book 3 and 4 I am not sure of. I think one of them is a non-union list that men who aren't in the union can sign if there is a real shortage of union workers in that area.

You won't need to deal with any of this as an apprentice since you won't be traveling and the apprentice list is different than the main one.


----------



## theoriginalfit661 (Apr 16, 2017)

anyone else with anymore info on this?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

That's it right there. Nothing more to know.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

theoriginalfit661 said:


> anyone else with anymore info on this?


Are you questioning Hax? That is a recipe for trouble.


----------



## darmsti (May 8, 2017)

I was told that book three is members of other union trades. i guess anyone from painters to tree workers can sign it to try to find labor work the the IBEW. idk about book 4


----------

